# Uhm, ja well no fine........



## Captain Chaos (14/2/18)

Words escape me........

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Delicious. .

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bizkuit (14/2/18)

Think the flavor is going to be a bit muted on that build

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/18)

I don't bother to clean coils and re-wick as often as that. I really don't see the point. Looks good to go.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (14/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303



Dry hit heaven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marek_710 (14/2/18)

Global Warming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/18)

Bear Gryllis's swamp setup?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (14/2/18)

Yummy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

What we have here is a picture taken after half a tank of frosteez

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/2/18)

Just add menthol 
It will sort it out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (14/2/18)

My garden looks like that, a drop of water and you're good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303



Nice build deck, love postless sysems.
What atty is this?
Wish they took pics before adding the fresh coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (14/2/18)

Can you even taste anything on that??????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Mr. B said:


> Can you even taste anything on that??????


Yes.... car tyres and hot coal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (14/2/18)

Yummy


----------



## jm10 (14/2/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/2/18)

That's how you get a nice earthy tobacco flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303


In David Attenborough's voice:
"And here we see irrefutable archeological proof that cave men used to vape on these primitive devices, sometimes to the detriment of ones taste buds"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (16/2/18)

Looks like it needs a wax

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (16/2/18)

I just wana know what camera was used to take this pic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> In David Attenborough's voice:
> "And here we see irrefutable archeological proof that cave men used to vape on these primitive devices, sometimes to the detriment of ones taste buds"



Classic @SmokeyJoe 
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

@Muttaqeen -That is what I was wondering as well.

Imagine buying an atty like that from someone and not knowing what it went through.
Makes you wonder............


----------



## Muttaqeen (16/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Muttaqeen -That is what I was wondering as well.
> 
> Imagine buying an atty like that from someone and not knowing what it went through.
> Makes you wonder............


yaw i honestly wouldnt know what to do lol throw it in the washing machine maybe lol


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303



Kinda reminds me of the wife’s tank after a bottle of Tiramesu!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/2/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (16/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> View attachment 122505
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Holy molasses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (16/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> View attachment 122505
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/2/18)

I find dark flavors cause absolute chaos with the coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/2/18)

Looks like you have vaped about 15ml of Vape Africa's Nutty Popcorn flavour. Nothing new to see here haha


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Oh god, I'm nauseous from just looking at some of the pictures on this thread


----------



## Ozeran (16/2/18)

Okay elephant dung has not been approved for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Ozeran said:


> Okay elephant dung has not been approved for vaping.


You gotta try it just once though.. I'm sure it'll give you a really earthy vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303



So if i take it according to what @Christos has said this coil would be what we from now on going to call a @Stosta coil.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> So if i take it according to what @Christos has said this coil would be what we from now on going to call a @Stosta coil.


Exactly!
I'm glad you see it too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (17/2/18)

This kinda does look like my socks after work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Stosta said:


> This kinda does look like my socks after work...


You aren't helping your own situation....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> You aren't helping your own situation....


But they do look better than my underpants at the end of the day, they are totally Christos by 5pm!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Stosta said:


> But they do look better than my underpants at the end of the day, they are totally Christos by 5pm!


Being a hooker by occupation also doesn't help your situation... 
Stay on topic now @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Can I borrow some pitch to fix my roof pls

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (17/2/18)

Everyone who's sitting here shocked... I was in a WhatsApp group a long while back and one of the vendors in the group would regularly post these photos. This happens way more often than you'd think. These vendors used to just recoil and rewick and send them on their way without explaining how bad this is for the lungs and then have the same thing a month later. It's the reason I left the group. Those vendors should have explained the detriment that this can cause and teach those people how to do it themselves. Instead they would just charge the poor saps every month for new coils and a rewick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (17/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Everyone who's sitting here shocked... I was in a WhatsApp group a long while back and one of the vendors in the group would regularly post these photos. This happens way more often than you'd think. These vendors used to just recoil and rewick and send them on their way without explaining how bad this is for the lungs and then have the same thing a month later. It's the reason I left the group. Those vendors should have explained the detriment that this can cause and teach those people how to do it themselves. Instead they would just charge the poor saps every month for new coils and a rewick.



Just out of interests sake would you then recommend changing liquid? Or is it the setup in the tank causing it? When the wife notices a change in flavor and cloud she gives it to me and I just strip it down clean the coils or replace and rewick. Coils are dual Clapton’s 26 + 32 kanthal 2,5 id homing at 0.23. Wick is either cotton bacon or cotton candy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Words escape me........
> View attachment 122303


What juice was vaped in that thing.I need to stay clear

Resistance is futile


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> What juice was vaped in that thing.I need to stay clear
> 
> Resistance is futile


Axle grease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Axle grease.


Atleast he wont have any CV joints knocking

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Axle grease.


Can't be there's then stuff growing out of there

Resistance is futile


----------



## Spyro (18/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> Just out of interests sake would you then recommend changing liquid? Or is it the setup in the tank causing it? When the wife notices a change in flavor and cloud she gives it to me and I just strip it down clean the coils or replace and rewick. Coils are dual Clapton’s 26 + 32 kanthal 2,5 id homing at 0.23. Wick is either cotton bacon or cotton candy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Resistance said:


> What juice was vaped in that thing.I need to stay clear
> 
> Resistance is futile



It has absolutely nothing to do with the juice vaped. It's just the duration that these guys are vaping on a coil without rewicking. 1-2 months without rewicking.


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Spyro said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the juice vaped. It's just the duration that these guys are vaping on a coil without rewicking. 1-2 months without rewicking.


Sies

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> View attachment 122505
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahahaha, my wifes coil and wick has looked like this before 

I rewick and dry burn my atties on a weekly basis but sometimes forget to sort out my wifes atty.

She never complained i had to take a drag off her atty and say jeepers your flavour tastes muted and burnt and realised i hadn't rewicked in about a month 

Then i get blamed that im trying to poison her and im like " but couldn't you taste that it was burnt " response was " i dont know, you suppose to sort it out for me"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha, my wifes coil and wick has looked like this before
> 
> I rewick and dry burn my atties on a weekly basis but sometimes forget to sort out my wifes atty.
> 
> ...



Bwahahaha. Sounds like our wife’s need to get together then. That’s exactly my situation. 
Made a point of it to rewick last night. With me in bed with a back injury it was kinda nice, I had time to rewick and clean all tanks and even tried some of my coffee cake that has been steeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha, my wifes coil and wick has looked like this before
> 
> I rewick and dry burn my atties on a weekly basis but sometimes forget to sort out my wifes atty.
> 
> ...


Now that is "reading forum as a non vaper" fodder if ever I have seen it.

Try getting yourself out of this one C4D...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Now that is "reading forum as a non vaper" fodder if ever I have seen it.
> 
> Try getting yourself out of this one C4D...
> 
> Regards



Guilty as charged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Now that is "reading forum as a non vaper" fodder if ever I have seen it.
> 
> Try getting yourself out of this one C4D...
> 
> Regards


Does the insurance check for vape poisoning

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (19/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha, my wifes coil and wick has looked like this before
> 
> I rewick and dry burn my atties on a weekly basis but sometimes forget to sort out my wifes atty.
> 
> ...


I got that last night from Hubby, he complained about the burned taste and yep, his coils were disgusting, I almost gagged, nevermind taking a pic I wish I can one day convince him to learn to at least rewick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faraaz (19/2/18)

Uhm ja no , thought there was a screw loose and therefore a short


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/18)

It would appear that dirty coils are a common problem. Take a look at these !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (19/2/18)

I’m so glad I’m not the only one! Showed my office co workers and immediately they stripped their units to check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/2/18)

thatch way i re-wick every 3 days on my daily mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

I always wondered why they made the pod systems and now I know why.

Resistance is futile


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/2/18)

I'll just leave this here.

https://www.reddit.com/r/CoilGore/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/2/18)

7 days exclusive use of the insider, 30ml of blushing milkmade and about 2 tanks of a buddies diy custard

Oddly enough it tasted fine and decided to rewick because Sunday is coil haircut day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/3/18)

Something else i found on the net.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Something else i found on the net.
> View attachment 124229


Burning your coils clean is something we all do, just we remove the cotton first and doubt we'd do that on a tube mech. But to each his own, whom are we to judge... LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (7/3/18)

Cas


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It would appear that dirty coils are a common problem. Take a look at these !
> View attachment 122905
> View attachment 122907
> View attachment 122908
> ...


Castrol 20W-50 or full synthetic?


----------



## Captain Chaos (7/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Something else i found on the net.
> View attachment 124229


Yip, that's what happens when you wick with steel wool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

